

Low IQ & Conservative Beliefs Linked to Prejudice - ilamont
http://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html

======
kls
This has been posted several times on HN, and it really has no business here.
There are no references provided to any scientific claims backing up the
article which are desperately needed for a piece making such bold claims.

------
vertr
I can't seem find a citation for the actual study, seems like link bait to me.

